# GSD Erection



## armauro

My 16 month old will at times in house get an erection for no reason. I have had 7 dogs and never seen this. My vet has no answers except that there must be an in heat female around. Not the case.


----------



## Yoshi

I wouldn't worry about it. Most boy dogs stick their doodles out at some time or another. My White Swiss would stick his out heaps of times. The most notable times was when I was brushing him, when I was paying attention or having a training or play session with him. My friends made all sorts of dirty jokes about it.  But lots of boy dogs I know stick their doodles out for some reason.


----------



## Ace GSD

when you say stick it out like full erected ? cause mine when tired is out about 2 inches.


----------



## carmspack

that is not a canine erection. What you are seeing is always like that , a portion of penile bone . 
The erection takes place once inside the female , an engorgement and a swelling of a bulb which is what keeps them locked in the tie . 
The penis no longer pink -- purple , white, large veins .

your vet couldn't give answer this ??


----------



## d4mmo

Your vets an idiot.
Young male german shepherd, intact full of hormones. It's only normal.
My dog is going through a stage where me willy is always out.
He loves to show case it at every opportunity.
It will happen less often as he gets older


----------



## Lilie

In his youth, my male GSD would hang out when he was tired, happy, hungry, greeting people, getting his picture taken, sleeping, awake, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## lalachka

carmspack said:


> that is not a canine erection. What you are seeing is always like that , a portion of penile bone .
> The erection takes place once inside the female , an engorgement and a swelling of a bulb which is what keeps them locked in the tie .
> The penis no longer pink -- purple , white, large veins .
> 
> your vet couldn't give answer this ??


Mine gets an erection at least once a day. When I come home and then sometimes food. With the bulb being rock hard 

What does this mean? He's not inside female.


----------



## Ace GSD

d4mmo said:


> Your vets an idiot.
> Young male german shepherd, intact full of hormones. It's only normal.
> My dog is going through a stage where me willy is always out.
> He loves to show case it at every opportunity.
> It will happen less often as he gets older


hehe


----------



## wolfy dog

lalachka said:


> Mine gets an erection at least once a day. When I come home and then sometimes food. With the bulb being rock hard
> 
> What does this mean? He's not inside female.


You have a healthy male dog. My GSD males used to do this too, to the point of ejaculating. Mainly in the morning. I just let them outside for a few minutes until they were back to normal. I know that people can freak out and have them neutered asap but it only lasted a few months in their early adolescence.


----------



## lalachka

wolfy dog said:


> You have a healthy male dog. My GSD males used to do this too, to the point of ejaculating. Mainly in the morning. I just let them outside for a few minutes until they were back to normal. I know that people can freak out and have them neutered asap but it only lasted a few months in their early adolescence.


Lol my dog isn't getting neutered even if he stays erect. I'm so against unnecessary procedures. 

I was just wondering what it meant. I like anything he does, his erections are adorable too lol


----------



## Liesje

If it were truly a full erection I doubt you'd find it adorable! Some "red rocket" is completely normal, even for neutered males. A full erection daily...I don't know I've never heard of such a thing. It's actually dangerous for the dog to be standing around like that outside of a tie, dogs are very vulnerable in this state. If any debris or a hair gets wrapped around their penis or it doesn't go back into the sheath properly, the dog is in trouble.


----------



## carmspack

lalachka said:


> Mine gets an erection at least once a day. When I come home and then sometimes food. With the bulb being rock hard
> 
> What does this mean? He's not inside female.


It means you are groping around to feel it -- leave it alone !! lol -- the bulb isn't engorged -- if it were it would be outside the sheath --


----------



## carmspack

Liesje said:


> If it were truly a full erection I doubt you'd find it adorable! Some "red rocket" is completely normal, even for neutered males. A full erection daily...I don't know I've never heard of such a thing. It's actually dangerous for the dog to be standing around like that outside of a tie, dogs are very vulnerable in this state. If any debris or a hair gets wrapped around their penis or it doesn't go back into the sheath properly, the dog is in trouble.


totally -- the dog isn't in a copulating erection .

that requires specific pituitary hormones which the female secretes during her estrus period - 4 to 5 days --

people who ship or travel with a female to get a stud service want to minimize the time spent away from home and will take tests to get the time for ovulation as accurate as possible.


----------



## Liesje

Right, the only time I've seen this is with an outside tie (female very hard to breed and now 4 years old and has never got pregnant) or when a male is being collected for shipping semen. I've never seen a dog with a full erection in a non-breeding context and it's dangerous for the dog, but I doubt that's really what is happening.


----------



## Steve Strom

Throw him in a cold shower. Talk baseball. Put up pics of Rosie odonnell.



ETA, oops. Sorry, I thought this was a training thread.


----------



## Lilie

Liesje said:


> Right, the only time I've seen this is with an outside tie (female very hard to breed and now 4 years old and has never got pregnant) or when a male is being collected for shipping semen. I've never seen a dog with a full erection in a non-breeding context and it's dangerous for the dog, but I doubt that's really what is happening.


I saw it one time with a very young male and a never been bred female. It was very scary and I thought the dog needed emergency medical attention. To me, it didn't even resemble a penis at that point.


----------



## Packen

Steve Strom said:


> Talk baseball. Put up pics of Rosie odonnell


That's cold man! Dog ruined forever, worse than neutering.


----------



## lalachka

Steve Strom said:


> Throw him in a cold shower. Talk baseball. Put up pics of Rosie odonnell.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA, oops. Sorry, I thought this was a training thread.


Lolol classic post, the ETA too






carmspack said:


> It means you are groping around to feel it -- leave it alone !! lol -- the bulb isn't engorged -- if it were it would be outside the sheath --



Lol I'm a perv and I'm ok with it. 

Oh, that's what engorged means. No, it's still inside but the bulb is rock hard








Liesje said:


> If it were truly a full erection I doubt you'd find it adorable! Some "red rocket" is completely normal, even for neutered males. A full erection daily...I don't know I've never heard of such a thing. It's actually dangerous for the dog to be standing around like that outside of a tie, dogs are very vulnerable in this state. If any debris or a hair gets wrapped around their penis or it doesn't go back into the sheath properly, the dog is in trouble.


I'd find it adorable no matter what. I'm obsessed with this animal. I can't put it in words. Everything he does is the most beautiful thing ever.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

So morning wood is not just a human male thing. Interesting...LOL @ person that said doodle, my immaturity thinks that's a funny one!


----------



## wyoung2153

Ha! Well if it's "abnormal" then Titan needs so me help. 

Anytime he is relaxed his red rocket is out for the world to see... I got used to it.. people still like to tell me "Ewww his thingy is out!!!!"


----------



## Liesje

I had a puppy do it once while I was giving an obedience demo to a second grade class! Good think puppy had a great down-stay!


----------



## Steve Strom

Ha, if his down stay was that good, he wouldn't have needed a down stay.


----------



## TigervTeMar

my guy shows his off too! all the time when he's romping with toys. he's a bro


----------



## Sabis mom

Steve Strom said:


> Throw him in a cold shower. Talk baseball. Put up pics of Rosie odonnell.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA, oops. Sorry, I thought this was a training thread.


Now I have coffee up my nose. Thanks!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Tyson's little tip comes out from time to time but its not an erection and it does not mean much.


----------



## Steve Strom

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Tyson's little tip comes out from time to time but its not an erection and it does not mean much.


Jeez, way to tap dance on his ego.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> Jeez, way to tap dance on his ego.


Oh no dont you worry, he did not earn "The Hammer" as a nickname for nothing


----------



## Steve Strom

You don't have to convince me. I think you owe him,,,,,,, oops. Sorry again. I forgot this isnt a training thread. Carmspack groping keeps throwing me off.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> You don't have to convince me. I think you owe him,,,,,,, oops. Sorry again. I forgot this isnt a training thread. Carmspack groping keeps throwing me off.


lol eww. Maybe we pass that off to positive puppy only people, operant conditioning and positive puppies all start somewere..positve?:crazy:

seriously tho that is gross.


----------



## Steve Strom

?? I was going to say a pat on the back and some calm praise.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> ?? I was going to say a pat on the back and some calm praise.


Apparently i had a little too much fun with this one. 
I have not laughed so hard all day, so, o well


----------



## carmspack

hey it's lala groping ! 
I mean what is the hyper attention to genitals .


----------



## Steve Strom

carmspack said:


> hey it's lala groping !
> I mean what is the hyper attention to genitals .


 Out of all of Lala's questions, the one you choose to answer????


----------



## carmspack

I always answer lala's question , public and PM

I was in on the conversation before lala (hi! lala) got into it -- and I only looked at the thread because I thought it was another EARS progress in becoming erect or prick eared .


----------



## lalachka

carmspack said:


> hey it's lala groping !
> I mean what is the hyper attention to genitals .


I'm hyper attentive to all his parts. 

I don't see anything wrong with it. It's not sexual. I grope all his other parts all day long, I'm very affectionate. So me touching his bulb doesn't even amount to 1% 

It's so innocent that I don't understand what the issue is. 
It's pure curiosity on my part.


----------



## gsdsar

Thank you to those who have made this the funniest thread in a while. I am still laughing.


----------



## lalachka

Steve Strom said:


> Out of all of Lala's questions, the one you choose to answer????


You probably should've left it alone or you will go down with me 

I've done the unthinkable. 

I know a few people that do it too. I'm thinking I'm not the only one doing it, just the only one admitting to it. As usual.


----------



## Steve Strom

> I was in on the conversation before lala (hi! lala) got into it -- and I only looked at the thread because I thought it was another EARS progress in becoming erect or prick eared .


Ahh, I get it. Certain key words get your attention.


(ears, uh huh)


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> Ahh, I get it. Certain key words get your attention.
> 
> 
> (ears, uh huh)


Oh you are just naughty.


----------



## My2shepherds

This has been very entertaining...


----------



## lalachka

carmspack said:


> I always answer lala's question , public and PM
> 
> I was in on the conversation before lala (hi! lala) got into it -- and I only looked at the thread because I thought it was another EARS progress in becoming erect or prick eared .


Yes, Carmen, you do, and thank you for it.


----------



## Steve Strom

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Oh you are just naughty.


Noo, not me. You ladies just look at your dogs differently then I do. Must be that whole versatile breed thing.


----------



## My2shepherds

Steve Strom said:


> Noo, not me. You ladies just look at your dogs differently then I do. Must be that whole versatile breed thing.


So are you hinting that your interpretation of her answers is how you view your dog? LOL You need to explain that comment...


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> Noo, not me. You ladies just look at your dogs differently then I do. Must be that whole versatile breed thing.


Wait a second- not all Lala is the one groping around to find it,

I hope she buys him dinner first.


----------



## Steve Strom

My2shepherds said:


> So are you hinting that your interpretation of her answers is how you view your dog? LOL You need to explain that comment...


Well, when my dog sits, I'm thinking "Good Boy" not "Hammer Time!"


----------



## Steve Strom

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Wait a second- not all Lala is the one groping around to find it,
> 
> I hope she buys him dinner first.


Come on. He's not gonna care about that.


----------



## lalachka

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Wait a second- not all Lala is the one groping around to find it,
> 
> I hope she buys him dinner first.


No need to find it. I come home, he lays down and spreads his legs. 
I'm not sure how this started but now he lays down many times a day, outside too, for a belly rub. 
if I just came home it's accompanied by an erection in my face. 

No dinner needed. We are past all that.


----------



## Steve Strom

Whoa, and my wife complains about my boots.


----------



## My2shepherds

Steve Strom said:


> Well, when my dog sits, I'm thinking "Good Boy" not "Hammer Time!"


LOL....I guess I see your point there.. 

This whole conversation is incredibly wrong!!! By the way my shepherds are females... just clarifying


----------



## lalachka

I don't know what was expected to happen in a thread about gsd erection. But once I came here it was obvious it'd be nothing good


----------



## My2shepherds

lalachka said:


> I don't know what was expected to happen in a thread about gsd erection. But once I came here it was obvious it'd be nothing good


Not good..... But definately hilarious...


----------



## lalachka

My2shepherds said:


> Not good..... But definately hilarious...


Lol I'm glad you're enjoying it. I am too)))))


----------



## carmspack

aw come on , can't we put this one to bed --- ha ha -- and other double entendres


----------



## brembo

[five year old voice]
Muhahaha. Dog boners.
[/five year old voice]


----------



## misslesleedavis1

And its hammer himself for the problem solving win.
Taken a while back-
Hes the sexiest calvin klien model going.
Hands off lala


----------



## Steve Strom

Ha, his ears aren't erect. Carmspack is gonna be disappointed.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Grim walks around with awkwardly timed boners constantly.


----------



## carmspack

Ty is amazing , he's got the models vacant mile long stare down pat .

But pink shorts ? Aren't there male prisoners somewhere down in Texas that wear pink as a humiliation .

or do you pinkify everything in the wash? (been there , done that)


----------



## lalachka

misslesleedavis1 said:


> And its hammer himself for the problem solving win.
> Taken a while back-
> Hes the sexiest calvin klien model going.
> Hands off lala


Nice butt. 
I wonder if I have the gsd.com vip perv stamp yet

Where do you find these pics all the time? This is doggy porn in more ways than one


----------



## lalachka

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, his ears aren't erect. Carmspack is gonna be disappointed.


My ears would be down too if I had to wear this


----------



## carmspack

down ears are part of the breed history -- Wurtembergers - can't get into the big worries


----------



## Steve Strom

lalachka said:


> My ears would be down too if I had to wear this


Yeah, but we could solve that with a training thread.


----------



## lalachka

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, but we could solve that with a training thread.


Lololol you're on a roll today


----------



## Steve Strom

carmspack said:


> down ears are part of the breed history -- Wurtembergers - can't get into the big worries


Yeah, you're saying that now.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, his ears aren't erect. Carmspack is gonna be disappointed.


In the life of the hammer only one thing can afford to be erect at once.


----------



## lalachka

misslesleedavis1 said:


> And its hammer himself for the problem solving win.
> Taken a while back-
> Hes the sexiest calvin klien model going.
> Hands off lala


This is YOUR dog????? Omg poor thing. My dog never looks like this during the bulb groping sessions. 

OK I'm going to walk away from my phone for a while.


----------



## Steve Strom

misslesleedavis1 said:


> In the life of the hammer only one thing can afford to be erect at once.


Ok, but with you pointing out its no big deal then putting pink shorts on him, the odds are its going to be his left ear.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

The hammer also cannot afford to discriminate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer's is out more often than not! :wild: And I'm not just talking about the tip, there's often a good 4+" hanging out. I have NO idea if that's normal or not since he's my first male, and I've never been around dogs being bred. Sometimes there's some swelling at the base too.


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto likes to hang out often. I have 2 boys, 9 and 11, they're endlessly entertained by how careful Otto is to air his junk out resting on his foot. I've explained it to them dozens of times that it's just muscle, the boys still giggle.

Was just looking at his puppy pictures today, found him at 5 months old, hanging out on his foot in the foyer, posing for pictures. Holiday picture time, I always position my bitches infront of him to hide that Otto is always out.


----------



## Steve Strom

Wow, this threads back up again. You ladies are tireless on some topics.


----------



## DaniFani

*"his erections are adorable"

"I'd find it adorable no matter what. I'm obsessed with this animal."

"I grope all his other parts all day long, I'm very affectionate. So me touching his bulb doesn't even amount to 1%"

"It's pure curiosity on my part."

"I know a few people that do it too. I'm thinking I'm not the only one doing it, just the only one admitting to it. ">>>> *.............

*"No need to find it. I come home, he lays down and spreads his legs. 
I'm not sure how this started but now he lays down many times a day, outside too, for a belly rub. 
if I just came home it's accompanied by an erection in my face. "*>> I can't even....I don't even...

I don't know whether to roll on the ground laughing, throw up, or call animal control....holy heck...There isn't an emoticon for my feelings right now lol


----------



## lalachka

DaniFani said:


> *"his erections are adorable"
> 
> "I'd find it adorable no matter what. I'm obsessed with this animal."
> 
> "I grope all his other parts all day long, I'm very affectionate. So me touching his bulb doesn't even amount to 1%"
> 
> "It's pure curiosity on my part."
> 
> "I know a few people that do it too. I'm thinking I'm not the only one doing it, just the only one admitting to it. ">>>> *.............
> 
> *"No need to find it. I come home, he lays down and spreads his legs.
> I'm not sure how this started but now he lays down many times a day, outside too, for a belly rub.
> if I just came home it's accompanied by an erection in my face. "*>> I can't even....I don't even...
> 
> I don't know whether to roll on the ground laughing, throw up, or call animal control....holy heck...There isn't an emoticon for my feelings right now lol


Animal control and the cops. I think it's pretty obvious I'm molesting my dog.

ETA you missed a few lines. Don't forget to copy them when you're building the case


----------



## RocketDog

Actually, I do think you are. I think it's disgusting and there is something wrong with that. I think either you should stop immediately or that dog and any others should be removed from you and you shouldn't own another.


----------



## Pax8

Oh jeez, I was not expecting all this when I opened this thread. My face is burning from laughing so hard! :rofl: 

Well, my last shepherd had his out all the time. I stopped worrying about it after a while, and it got to the point that I worried if it wasn't out. 

Kaiju...may not even know he has one...he has a very impressive tuft/mustache that makes it look a bit bigger. But it's like the smallest dog penis I've ever seen and most of it is just fluff. Oh well. He doesn't seem to be very interested in the girls anyways. Although I've noticed he does like himself a big well-muscled manly dog!


----------



## lalachka

You shouldn't be looking down there.

ETA I'm talking about the 'worrying it's not out' part. What are you doing looking for your dog's penis?????

Anyway, I like it when it's out. I know it's not true but somehow that makes me think he's happy. And then I get happy too.


----------



## lalachka

RocketDog said:


> Actually, I do think you are. I think it's disgusting and there is something wrong with that. I think either you should stop immediately or that dog and any others should be removed from you and you shouldn't own another.


You know who's really disgusting? Those that look at a dog's penis and think of it as a sex organ. To me it's just another body part with a cool bulb in the middle.


----------



## KZoppa

Yeah I'm disturbed by the groping of the dog. Why are you so intent on your dogs penis?! It's one thing to notice the red rocket making appearances as they do that at the worst time, usually when there's little kids around or you're trying to take a dignified picture, but to basically play with it? There's something wrong there.


----------



## RocketDog

lalachka said:


> You know who's really disgusting? Those that look at a dog's penis and think of it as a sex organ. To me it's just another body part with a cool bulb in the middle.



Um, it IS a sex organ. The penis does not need to become erect for a dog to eliminate. Therefore, when it is, it is for one reason and one reason only. Maybe you need to go back to school.


----------

